# What's The Best Tooheys Old Recipe



## BEERBOY (16/1/04)

I am looking for a brew number 2 to put down after my Cooper Lager disaster. I like Tooheys old but there is so many different recipes using ESB, BLACK ROCK And a host of others. 
Has anyone have a good simple recipe using full malt as i think using sugar is not going to be the go.


----------



## deebee (16/1/04)

Try the Grumpys Republican Dark Ale bag of malt and grains and the ale kit of your choice with a safale yeast. Really really nice. Similar style but HEAPS better than Tooheys Old.

If your local HBS does not stock Grumpys stuff, buy it from them online.

Alternatively ESB Old (or your favourite) kit plus kilo of dark malt extract (or half/half light extract) and 25g of fuggles or goldings pellets.


----------



## PostModern (19/1/04)

Morgans' Aussie series has an "Old". Try the kit with 500g light LME, 500g Dark LME (or all dark if you prefer). Dry hop with fuggles. Use an English Ale yeast if you have one.

I made this a year ago. Was much better than Tooheys Old (which I suspect is made with a high proportion of cane sugar).


----------



## deebee (19/1/04)

Before homebrewing I used to love Tooheys Old so I have made a few of these dark ales. I went back and tried a Tooheys old a few months ago and it was very ordinary - thin and bland. I think the sugar call is spot on PoMo.


----------



## GMK (19/1/04)

BEERBOY said:


> I am looking for a brew number 2 to put down after my Cooper Lager disaster. I like Tooheys old but there is so many different recipes using ESB, BLACK ROCK And a host of others.
> Has anyone have a good simple recipe using full malt as i think using sugar is not going to be the go.


 I have made beers similar to - but much better tahn Tooheys Old. Also, won some awards for in the ACT State and the National titles.

Here is my recipee.

Texas Black Ale 1.5kg of Amber LME, 200 gms of lactose, 150 gms of Dark Brown Sugar.

Mix in the fermenter - add Windsor Ale dry Yeast - usually from a starter.
Ferment for 7 days and rack for 2 weeks dry hoping with 25gms Cascade pellets.

Optional extra is to boil LME, Lactose and Dark brown sugar in 5-6 litres of water with 15gms of POR Hops for 10mins.(can also add 50gms of Dark Compound Cooking Chocolate - really takes it to the Porter style)

Pour into fermenter without straining.

This tastes great after a 1-2 weeks in the bottle. Better at 2-3 months.

Hope this helps. 

Usual applies - provide feedback on the recipee and i get to have a homebrew at your place if i am ever down your way... :chug:


----------

